# Costa rica centipedes



## Montgg (Oct 5, 2012)

So im heading down to Costa rica for a bit and i wanna know where to look for some big sweet centipedes. what species live there and how would i catch one of these with out getting bite.


----------



## Montgg (Oct 6, 2012)

Bumping this thread up


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 6, 2012)

As strange as it may seem, CR is not a hotbed of centipede activity.  You might get lucky and find Par(otostigmus) or a nice Strigamia.  That's OK...everything else you will find will make up for it.  Take lots of photos!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 6, 2012)

According to Chilobase, this species can be found:


    Cryptops (Chromatanops) bivittatus Pocock, 1893
    Diplethmus granosus Attems, 1947
    Gallitobius ricanus Chamberlin, 1933
    Lithobius costaricensis Brölemann, 1905
    Newportia monticola Pocock, 1890
    Otostigmus (Parotostigmus) denticulatus Pocock, 1896
    Otostigmus (Parotostigmus) fossulatus Attems, 1928
    Polycricus tardus (Chamberlin, 1921)
    Scolopendra galapagoensis Bollman, 1889
    Scolopocryptops melanostomus Newport, 1845
    Scutigera linceci (Wood, 1867)
    Strigamia filicornis Wood, 1862
    Taiyuna agrestis (Attems, 1947)
    Telocricus plusioporus (Attems, 1947)


----------



## Montgg (Oct 6, 2012)

Would it be hard to find Scolopendra galapagoensis ?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 6, 2012)

I really wonder about that record for CR.  I spoke with a herpetologist about centipedes while down there and he'd never seen any thing longer than a few inches.  Plus, nothing for bordering countries.  I wonder if it would be accidental introduction or questionable record keeping or...?


----------



## Montgg (Oct 6, 2012)

I remember seeing a show a while back where they found a HUGE 9 incher centipede in costa rica


----------



## Nanotrev (Oct 7, 2012)

There are also Scolopendra gigantea that are introduced to Costa Rica. I have a good friend who lives down there and asked him to visit his ecology professor with my question about S. gigantea. Sure enough, Wikipedia was right. There are indeed S. gigantea that are running around down there.


----------

